# Potential Switching Layout



## Wollastonblue (Jun 16, 2017)

Greetings from the UK.

Although I am currently building a Swiss layout using the Kato RhB stock. I am designing a US Ho switching layout.

Using my favoured APA style boxes as a base for the layout.

Railpictures.net has provided me with a lot of food for thought. This photo has really caught my eye:

http://www.railpictu...t/photo/314729/

I really like the look of the Genset locomotives particularly in BNSF, UP, CSX livery. Am I right in thinking the reefer behind the loco on this photo is a 64ft Trinity Reefer?

More ponderings have come and plays on Anyrail have led me to the plan below.

Key to Cars:

Yellow - Genset
Turquoise - 50ft Boxcars
Orange - 64ft Trinity Reefer
Purple - 3800ft3 Cylindrical Hopper
Pink - 62ft Gondola
Black - 55ft Tank Car

This plan is based on using 3 APA boxes similar to my Swiss layout. They are easy to build, and store when not working on or running trains.

Do people have any experience with Atlas Gensets and longer freight cars with Peco Setrack points?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not really clear what you are asking. The switching
layout in your post is far too small to allow much movement.
It's unclear whether you actually plan for extending
the tracks beyond what is shown.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I can't see the photo -- but that may be due to a firewall issue.

I agree with Don, though, the layout is too small and many of the sidings are too short. I would be willing to bet that as you've created it, there is no way to pull that reefer out without about a dozen other moves. I think that would get really old, really fast.

Where is the main line? Does it emerge from under the pub and go past the grain silos, or whatever that is? I would say you probably also need at least one crossover facing the other direction.

I'm not really familiar with Peco products, but the turnouts you've drawn there are very sharp, and may give your longer equipment trouble. Or not, because speeds will be very low.


----------



## Wollastonblue (Jun 16, 2017)

The line into the industrial area, comes from under the pub and apartment blocks. Being British I have to have some form of pub or bar on my model railways. The line under there gives me enough room for the Genset and the 2 longest cars. 

The three APA boxes give a total length of around 7ft, which for a small switching layout is perfect. 

My main concern is the setrack turnouts being too sharp for the stock.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I couldn't open the link, either.


----------



## Wollastonblue (Jun 16, 2017)

Try this link:

http://www.railpictures.net/photo/314729/


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool! That is indeed a very colorful locomotive!


----------



## Wollastonblue (Jun 16, 2017)

I do have an alternative layout based on the Highland Terminal plan on Carendt.com.

This is using 40ft Cars and a GP50.


----------



## Wollastonblue (Jun 16, 2017)

I have had a little play with the spaces in the APA boxes, and found out that the Genset have no issues with Atlas #4 Turnouts.


----------

